# المنتديات الأسرية > مالذ وطاب في فن الاطباق >  >  قرص الطابي

## عفاف الهدى



----------


## غريبة الطابيع

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم يممممي شكلها شهية ولذيدة تسلم ايدايتك على هيك وصفة يعطيك الف عافية دوم تحياتي عذووووووووبة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الله يعافيش غناتي

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

ماشكلها لذيذه 

يسلموو غلاتي * ـــ *

----------


## عفاف الهدى

تسلمي عالمرور

----------


## النظره البريئه

يعطيك العافيه
يسلمو

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الله يعافيش

----------


## أم غدير

السلام عليكم 
عزيزتي الشكل  جميل ورااائع 
بس اني ابي  الطريييقه غناااتي 
خليتيني اجوووع  عزيزتي يعطيش العافيه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

كانت موجوده ليش طارت ما ادري
تسلمي عالمرور

----------


## بنت الكول



----------


## عفاف الهدى

تسلمي يا بنت الكول

----------


## آهات حنونه

اممممم

يالله شهيتينا نبي الطريقه

وتسلم يدك عفاف الهدى

----------


## عفاف الهدى

تسلمي 
والطريقه موجوده

----------


## ورده محمديه

يسلموووووووووووا

----------


## عفاف الهدى

شكرا عالمرور

----------

